
Seaweed Extract Outperforms Remdesivir in Blocking Covid-19 - crystalg
https://www.labroots.com/trending/drug-discovery-and-development/18231/seaweed-extract-outperforms-remdesivir-blocking-covid-19
======
pen2l
The paper:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41421-020-00192-8](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41421-020-00192-8)

Also, I hate to say this, but reading that article whilst being shown ads for
t-shirts with plant remedies gave me a bit of a pause. In these confusing
times, we should probably raise the bar as to where we get out information
from (established journals and institutions vs. blogs).
[https://news.rpi.edu/content/2020/07/23/cell-studies-
seaweed...](https://news.rpi.edu/content/2020/07/23/cell-studies-seaweed-
extract-outperforms-remdesivir-blocking-covid-19-virus) is perhaps a better
link.

~~~
gardenfelder
+1

